# Pics of '04-'06 rear seat area w/o/seats?



## GTOKIDRH (Jul 13, 2012)

Does anyone have pics of their rear seat interior area with the seats removed? I have a '67 and I bought the interior from a '06. I would like to see what the factory mounting fixtures looked like to get ideas for my conversion. I have already mounted the fronts but the rears will need mods. PLEASE HELP!

:willy::willy:


----------



## Mddrummer911 (Jul 9, 2011)

GTO Sub Install


----------



## Mddrummer911 (Jul 9, 2011)

Click the link, full pictures with seats removed


----------



## GTOKIDRH (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks Mddrummer911!


----------

